
What We Need to Truly Thrive: Democracy and Unconditional Basic Income - 2noame
https://medium.com/basic-income/what-we-need-to-truly-thrive-democracy-and-unconditional-basic-income-ccdbe72cefa5
======
maerF0x0
Discussions of UBI need to bring back the basic principle -- Dismantling the
bureaucracy that distributes current welfare state handouts and instead evenly
applying the budgeted amounts would lead to better outcomes than having a
bureaucratic mess siphoning off value w/o providing sufficient ROExpense.

As someone who is currently paying for a welfare state, and is likely to end
up shouldering the cost of paying for everyone else to get a free lunch, I am
on the verge of deciding I'd rather just be poorish with all my time back than
to continue to work extremely hard only to have the "rules" consistently
changed such that an increasing amount of my labor is claimed by those who had
no part in the efforts.

